# Ride Kink 155



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Great board, flexes like a mother and has great pop. Doesn't shake at high speed either.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

one of rides best boards for years


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah rides are very flexible but too flexable for me. If u want to do manuals to showoff to the girls get a ride for sure


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

which is more flexible, burton blunt or this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

handlez said:


> which is more flexible, burton blunt or this?


both burtons i rode before were stiff and heavy as balls. rides are like noodles, but i have not riden the burton blunt before


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> one of rides best boards for years


yea, it's def. my fav board yet. i'm comin from a sims impulse 155 and before that a burton floater 159 which was awesome in pow but chatters like a mofo on the hardpack at speed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

handlez said:


> which is more flexible, burton blunt or this?


my kink is more flexible than my blunt; neither board has super pop though. if you want something really flexible, look at K2 WWW, Atomic Hatchet and Rome Artifact.

PS Forgot about bronze edges on this year's Artifact so that makes it a specialty board which may not suit some people.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

johan said:


> my kink is more flexible than my blunt; neither board has super pop though. if you want something really flexible, look at K2 WWW, Atomic Hatchet and Rome Artifact.


just out of curiosity what stance width do you ride on yours? im pulled all the way in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

centered stance at 21.5" width (my kink is a 152).


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

*?*

Sounds like your talking about the Ride DH....the kink is to flexible to give you great pop...its too soft



cifex said:


> Great board, flexes like a mother and has great pop. Doesn't shake at high speed either.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

not all rides are noodles... trust me get on a Timeless and then say all rides are noodles! 

That's like saying all Romes are noodles because the artifact and machine are


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Jib*stick said:


> Sounds like your talking about the Ride DH....the kink is to flexible to give you great pop...its too soft


your right.....

"great", compared to boards I have ridden that were comparably flexible.................everything is relative

have not had the pleasure to ride the DH, maybe i'll demo it one of these days


----------

